# How was your Storm of Magic Experiance?



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

With Storm of Magic today my store was testing the rules out and a number of us were messing around with the new rules. In our intro game (played between 9 people for 4 fulcrums) we were tasked with getting 1 magician character (Lord or Hero and tooled up) who was then given 500 points of stuff to spend.

I chose a Lore of Heavans Chaos Sorceror Lord who was accompanied by 2 leel 3 Dark Emissaries (Which are totally cool by the way) who had Shadow and Death lores.

I managed at one point to get the shadow emissary and heavens lord on fulcrums and had great fun! Most people were concerned about how much damage they could do with the new spells and making trees come alive. I discovered a nasty punch which took out a pair of Daemon princes fighting against each other.

Using Retroactive Illusion I teleported a mysterious wood which was alive (and turned out to be a blood forest) onto the pair of them so they were stuck fighting 30 wounds worth of trees (there were 3 there). Then I thundershocked both with Chain Lightning and the trees hit them further. 

All in all I find it a fun supplement that is best played in teams. Enough rambling from me however how did you find the system?


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Never had any experience but I've heard some of my local GW staff talk about the new laws. Shame it doesnt effect the four specialist god-lores that WoC can get but hey, sounds great fun but before I can get a try of the new rules I need to get my WoC army fully functioning


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I found it a lot of fun in my first experience, (a 4 way battle royale)

I took my Wood Elf Spellweaver, a unit of Eternal Guard, and a Cockatrice.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

ChaosDefilerofUlthuan said:


> Never had any experience but I've heard some of my local GW staff talk about the new laws. Shame it doesnt effect the four specialist god-lores that WoC can get but hey, sounds great fun but before I can get a try of the new rules I need to get my WoC army fully functioning


It doesn't what now?
Bah! BAH, I SAY!

Bad enough that I have to put the pointy hatted fools in my Khorne army as it is, now I need to take them unmarked to get the new spells? Bah!


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

I don't think so. can anyone check that again? I thought even khorne had something in mind.


----------



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

All of the god specific lores have new spells and if they miscast Khorne throws a brass skull at them (resolved as a stone thrower hit).


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

fishywinkles said:


> All of the god specific lores have new spells and if they miscast Khorne throws a brass skull at them (resolved as a stone thrower hit).


Which is brilliantly fluffy touch!

WOC and D)C share the cataclysm spells if anyones wondering.


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

Had my first game today. Took Dreadlord on black dragon with other trickters shard and that new sword of awsomeness, backed him up with a ring of hotek master on manticore, sorceress on peg, 2 Lammasus and 2 Hydras. Thank the gods Dark elves can spam mosters before storm rules!

Played brets using the fey enchantress who at one point had +14 to cast her spells. 

We saw the first half of the game with one of the bret casters residing as a frog on a fulcrum soon followed by the fey enchantress and 1 lammasu also turning to frogs.

While those foot slogging around worked almost as normal the magic phase saw massive amounts of action with hydras teleporting across the board (go lore of shadow!) fulcrums swapping places and general confusion as whole units were regrown. While its still new theres alot to take in and we both found there was in incredibale amount of goings on to keep track of.

Very interesting twist to fantasy - lets see who breaks it first.


----------

